# Patronising People in Business - "thanks for that, good girl!"



## MandaC (6 Mar 2009)

Ending a phone conversation today in work,  the person on the other line said "thanks for that, good girl!"  

It really peed me off.  Was going to react and tell them, it's a long time since I was a girl - but for once let it go whoosh over my head.


Thanks for reading. Rant over.


----------



## Vanilla (6 Mar 2009)

*Re: Patronising People in Business*

Myself and my secretary always have a good laugh at this sort of thing. I get that 'good girl' a bit too- she gets more of it though! I'm too easy going to take too much offence at it although it really depends on the person and the way it is said. Hard to explain but from some people it sounds insulting yet from others you have the feeling they really mean it as a compliment. I used to get more of it when I was in my 20s, and some of that Fr.Ted-ish 'you're a lovely girl but when are we going to meet the solicitor' sort of thing.


----------



## capall (6 Mar 2009)

*Re: Patronising People in Business*

Who would say that ? what age was the person ?


----------



## Smashbox (6 Mar 2009)

*Re: Patronising People in Business*

I get called a good girl all the time.. its so annoying.


----------



## MandaC (6 Mar 2009)

*Re: Patronising People in Business*



capall said:


> Who would say that ? what age was the person ?




Dont really know the person other than business dealings.  Usually men say it but this time it was a woman and I would think she is 30's/40's.

Some Cheek!


----------



## Smashbox (6 Mar 2009)

*Re: Patronising People in Business*

I got asked if the called could 'talk to my mammy or daddy'...

I'm 26


----------



## smree (6 Mar 2009)

*Re: Patronising People in Business*

I've been called a good girl and been patted on the head at the end of a business meeting. 

I was too shocked at the time to respond.


----------



## MandaC (6 Mar 2009)

*Re: Patronising People in Business*



smree said:


> I've been called a good girl and been patted on the head at the end of a business meeting.
> 
> I was too shocked at the time to respond.



I would have planted them!  That is funny though!


----------



## Smashbox (6 Mar 2009)

*Re: Patronising People in Business*

Patted on the head. Haha!


----------



## sandrat (6 Mar 2009)

*Re: Patronising People in Business*

I've been patted elsewhere at the end of a meeting and called good girl


----------



## ninsaga (6 Mar 2009)

*Re: Patronising People in Business*

My manager was once told 'good girl' also........ oh by god was he furious


----------



## Smashbox (6 Mar 2009)

*Re: Patronising People in Business*

Sandrat, was that when you were a workin girl?!


----------



## sandrat (6 Mar 2009)

*Re: Patronising People in Business*

nope it was when I was working in an office, nothing like a hand on a leg, eyes on the boobs and pat on the This post will be deleted if not edited to remove bad language to motivate you to get the job you trained for


----------



## Carpenter (6 Mar 2009)

*Re: Patronising People in Business*



Smashbox said:


> I got asked if the called could 'talk to my mammy or daddy'...
> 
> I'm 26



Somewhat different but I was asked if I had ID when buying alcohol in Dunnes Stores last month- I'm 37!


----------



## MandaC (6 Mar 2009)

*Re: Patronising People in Business*

We will have to start a picket!

It's mad that this rubbish still goes on.  I will be ready for that woman the next time and she will be put in her box!


----------



## sandrat (6 Mar 2009)

*Re: Patronising People in Business*

A woman tried to hire me as a face painter for her kids party last year after she saw me painting faces at work. She thought I was a transition year student on work experience.  I am also 26


----------



## Smashbox (6 Mar 2009)

*Re: Patronising People in Business*

Haha

I get asked all the time for ID for cigarettes... I gave up smoking years ago so they dont even be for myself!


----------



## MandaC (6 Mar 2009)

*Re: Patronising People in Business*



sandrat said:


> nope it was when I was working in an office, nothing like a hand on a leg, eyes on the boobs and pat on the This post will be deleted if not edited to remove bad language to motivate you to get the job you trained for



My boss told me once she went to a business meeting (with a major important client) where she was the only woman.  She was very young at the time and had just got her qualification.  One of the men there, a well known business man in Ireland as a lech. After the business meeting was a business dinner. First she was subjected to smutty comments and then he cornered her and tried to open her bra from behind quick as you like.    Only one other man intervened, not confronting the man, but actually saying something like, can I speak to you outside to get her out of the situation.  Nobody confronted the lech, they were afraid for their own jobs, even though this was the norm for that man.

My boss said she never forgot it and she was so embarrassed. A couple of weeks later she got her act together and said she was not going to let it rest and drove 4.5 hours to the other end of the country to confront him in his office and told him if he ever laid a hand on her again or if she heard of him doing that to anyone else he would end up in Mount Jerome.

Horrible Story.


----------



## Caveat (6 Mar 2009)

*Re: Patronising People in Business*

My God I can't believe these stories - is this still the 50s or what?

I'm soooo careful at work when dealing with female customers as I would hate to think that I'm coming across as patronising.

So I usually just wink and give them my phone number instead


----------



## Smashbox (6 Mar 2009)

*Re: Patronising People in Business*

Very smooth Caveat... very smooth.


----------



## sandrat (6 Mar 2009)

*Re: Patronising People in Business*

How come I never got caveats number?


----------



## Smashbox (6 Mar 2009)

*Re: Patronising People in Business*

I dont think we're good enough Sandrat.


----------



## sandrat (6 Mar 2009)

*Re: Patronising People in Business*

too young probably


----------



## Smashbox (6 Mar 2009)

*Re: Patronising People in Business*

Maybe he doesnt like good girls like us!


----------



## sandrat (6 Mar 2009)

*Re: Patronising People in Business*

yeah, good girls, thats us


----------



## Brianne (6 Mar 2009)

*Re: Patronising People in Business*

I can understand why people get annoyed with the good girl thing but I think it does depend on how it is said. I know that I am guilty of saying it out of genuine gratitude and relief, as in 'good girl, thank you so much' and I've heard the 'good lad, thanks a million ' often at work ,and said in the same spirit.


----------



## Smashbox (6 Mar 2009)

*Re: Patronising People in Business*

I have to say I've never had it said in a genuine way, only a pervy leechy kinda way!


----------



## DavyJones (6 Mar 2009)

*Re: Patronising People in Business*

I would never ever use the term good girl, well unless i was talking to a female child.

Good lad is very different. Good girl is equal to good boy and i would have words with the man/women who said it to me. (unless they were a client for a very expensive project)


----------



## DavyJones (6 Mar 2009)

*Re: Patronising People in Business*



Smashbox said:


> I have to say I've never had it said in a genuine way, only a pervy leechy kinda way!




Smashbox, you have read the thread title? this doesn't refer to personal lives


----------



## Caveat (6 Mar 2009)

*Re: Patronising People in Business*



Smashbox said:


> I dont think we're good enough Sandrat.





sandrat said:


> too young probably





Smashbox said:


> Maybe he doesnt like good girls like us!





sandrat said:


> yeah, good girls, thats us



Girls, girls...relaaaaax.

The Cav has enough for everyone. 

(good girls )


----------



## MandaC (6 Mar 2009)

*Re: Patronising People in Business*

I only get the patronising way.....still waiting on the Lechy way!

And what if a woman said it to another woman in a lechy way! Double YUK!


----------



## Smashbox (7 Mar 2009)

*Re: Patronising People in Business*



DavyJones said:


> Smashbox, you have read the thread title? this doesn't refer to personal lives


 
Neither does mine!


----------



## sandrat (7 Mar 2009)

*Re: Patronising People in Business*



Caveat said:


> Girls, girls...relaaaaax.
> 
> The Cav has enough for everyone.
> 
> (good girls )


 
how many phone numbers do you have?


----------



## Purple (8 Mar 2009)

*Re: Patronising People in Business*



MandaC said:


> And what if a woman said it to another woman in a lechy way! Double YUK!


 I haven't seen that film, what's it called?


----------



## Complainer (8 Mar 2009)

*Re: Patronising People in Business*

How many of those who are offended at being called a girl still claim to go 'out for a night with the girls'?


----------



## Sue Ellen (8 Mar 2009)

*Re: Patronising People in Business*



Caveat said:


> Girls, girls...relaaaaax.
> 
> The Cav has enough for everyone.
> 
> (good girls )


 
    just love your sense of humour


----------



## Smashbox (8 Mar 2009)

*Re: Patronising People in Business*

Not me!


----------



## DavyJones (8 Mar 2009)

*Re: Patronising People in Business*



Complainer said:


> How many of those who are offended at being called a girl still claim to go 'out for a night with the girls'?



There is a big differance between personal and professional life.


----------



## Smashbox (8 Mar 2009)

*Re: Patronising People in Business*

I agree, even though I never use the term girls, unless I am referring to female children ie. girls!


----------



## Purple (8 Mar 2009)

*Re: Patronising People in Business*

How about "the girl in the shop" etc? 
Women use the term more than men.


----------



## Smashbox (8 Mar 2009)

*Re: Patronising People in Business*

The lady/woman in the shop? A girl is a child!


----------



## DavyJones (8 Mar 2009)

*Re: Patronising People in Business*



Purple said:


> How about "the girl in the shop" etc?
> Women use the term more than men.



It may be an acceptable term to use to describe someone I,E a worker in a shop,or girl in the office etc but I think it is unacceptable to directly refer to someone, in a professional capacity, in that manner, EG your a good girl.


----------



## Purple (8 Mar 2009)

*Re: Patronising People in Business*



DavyJones said:


> It may be an acceptable term to use to describe someone I,E a worker in a shop,or girl in the office etc but I think it is unacceptable to directly refer to someone, in a professional capacity, in that manner, EG your a good girl.



I don't think it's acceptable to refer to a woman as a girl or a man as a boy in any work related context. I often hear women refer to "the girl in the shop” etc and it bugs the hell out of me.


----------



## DavyJones (8 Mar 2009)

*Re: Patronising People in Business*



Purple said:


> I don't think it's acceptable to refer to a woman as a girl or a man as a boy in any work related context. I often hear women refer to "the girl in the shop” etc and it bugs the hell out of me.




But has anyone (in business) ever said to you " the girl in your office called"etc. Is this acceptable?


----------



## micmclo (8 Mar 2009)

*Re: Patronising People in Business*

Around here, it's "young one" or "young lad"
The girls don't seem to be bothered with young one and rightly so

But in Dublin they seem to say "thanks love"
Now that I find stranger


----------



## Mel (9 Mar 2009)

*Re: Patronising People in Business*

I had a client who used to always finish our phone calls with "Thanks babe" !!


----------



## Caveat (9 Mar 2009)

*Re: Patronising People in Business*



Mel said:


> I had a *client* who used to always finish our phone calls with "Thanks babe" !!


 

Funny enough 'client' is actually a mild form of insult where I come from. Really.


----------



## Purple (9 Mar 2009)

*Re: Patronising People in Business*



Mel said:


> I had a client who used to always finish our phone calls with "Thanks babe" !!



Are you a working girl as well???


----------



## Caveat (9 Mar 2009)

*Re: Patronising People in Business*



Purple said:


> Are you a working girl as well???


 
 Very good!


----------



## Bronte (9 Mar 2009)

*Re: Patronising People in Business*



MandaC said:


> A couple of weeks later she got her act together and said she was not going to let it rest and drove 4.5 hours to the other end of the country to confront him in his office and told him if he ever laid a hand on her again or if she heard of him doing that to anyone else he would end up in Mount Jerome.
> 
> Horrible Story.


  Actually I think it ended beautifully, what a formidable woman, I'd love to meet her.


----------



## Mel (9 Mar 2009)

*Re: Patronising People in Business*



Purple said:


> Are you a working girl as well???


 
Eeeek. My mind is too innocent for my own good sometimes! 
It was a client of my company obviously... that doesn't sound any better... i'll just stop now!


----------



## PaddyW (9 Mar 2009)

*Re: Patronising People in Business*

Hate getting called good lad at work. Makes me want to punch people in the face!

Had one or two young women at work called "Love" on phone calls and it did their heads in.
I'd never say the girl in the shop, just "yer one"


----------



## Mpsox (9 Mar 2009)

*Re: Patronising People in Business*

I call people girl and boy all the time, but then again I am a Corkman, as in

"How's it going girl!"


----------



## Smashbox (9 Mar 2009)

*Re: Patronising People in Business*

I'm from Cork boy!


----------



## becky (9 Mar 2009)

*Re: Patronising People in Business*

There is a man here who usually rings off "good girl becky"- have to say I'm always chuffed for some reason.

I deal with a cork man who always greets me with a "all right girl" and was a bit put out until I heard him saying to my 55 year old boss.


----------



## woodbine (9 Mar 2009)

*Re: Patronising People in Business*

we have a lot of rural customers and quite often the oul lads will sign off a phone conversation with 'good girl'. It doesn't bother me when they're older men. they usually strike me as the sort of men who would also hold open a door for me. 

but in a work situation when younger men (closer to my own age) call me 'love' i feel like baring my teeth. and not in a good way!


----------



## Sue Ellen (9 Mar 2009)

*Re: Patronising People in Business*

Each time look at this thread The Snapper springs to mind and

"Good girl" 

Yach, makes me feel sick.


----------



## woodbine (9 Mar 2009)

*Re: Patronising People in Business*

was that Mr. Burgess?


----------



## Sue Ellen (9 Mar 2009)

*Re: Patronising People in Business*



woodbine said:


> was that Mr. Burgess?



Georgie and then Georgina


----------



## MandaC (10 Mar 2009)

*Re: Patronising People in Business*



Sue Ellen said:


> Georgie and then Georgina



Good girl Sharon!


----------



## Smashbox (10 Mar 2009)

*Re: Patronising People in Business*

Aw that was awful..


----------



## ney001 (10 Mar 2009)

*Re: Patronising People in Business*

Doesn't normally bother me I must say, I did have one old guy who used to just refer to me as 'lady'.  He'd come into office and say "hey lady where's the boss man" Now and again he'd call me 'deary'.  Good times!


----------



## Betsy Og (10 Mar 2009)

*Re: Patronising People in Business*

I think its probably ok in the plural. Around here you'll often hear (or I might even say) So how're the girls? which doesnt sound too bad I think.

Often the Cork thing creeps in for the craic - an exaggerated "Alright girl, hows the form?"

I think it more when its one to one, and maybe more so on the phone, it could be a problem.

Best/worst put down I've heard of (2nd hand) was: Hush now, Daddy's talking. 
You'd either do your nut or sigh in a stoic manner if hit with that one !!!


----------



## ney001 (10 Mar 2009)

*Re: Patronising People in Business*



Betsy Og said:


> Hush now, Daddy's talking.
> You'd either do your nut or sigh in a stoic manner if hit with that one !!!




Just got a shiver down my spine when I read that one!


----------



## Bubbly Scot (10 Mar 2009)

*Re: Patronising People in Business*

I work P/T in a shop and am often told "good girl" usually by the old farmer types. It used to make me blink but not now.

I laugh when the mammies tell their children to "put it on the counter for the girl!" (I'm nearly 40)

Last night an older gent said "Matha, Colleen" then explained to me what it meant (I'm scottish) I know him from the shop, would never think to be insulted at all.

My boss calls us "my love" when he's in good humour, no one bats an eye.

OMG! just remembered a story when I read the "daddy" post above. Guy comes in and asks if he can put up a poster. He looks a bit "hippie, long hair, friendly.  I check it out, it's a personal counselling service. I quipe "I could use some of that"

He steps back, opens his arms wide......"Come to Daddy"

*coughs* "Just stick it on the notice board, thanks"


----------



## Sue Ellen (10 Mar 2009)

*Re: Patronising People in Business*



MandaC said:


> Good girl Sharon!



I actually thought that was what he said but had a look at it on youtube and he says 'good girl' only 

Slightly off topic but could watch The Commitments, The Snapper and even The Van any number of times and still laugh my head off.


----------



## sandrat (10 Mar 2009)

*Re: Patronising People in Business*



Sue Ellen said:


> Slightly off topic but could watch The Commitments, The Snapper and even The Van any number of times and still laugh my head off.


 
me too! now I want chips


----------



## Lex Foutish (11 Mar 2009)

*Re: Patronising People in Business*



sandrat said:


> me too! now I want chips


 
Will you get a bag for me as well please, like a good girl, Sandrat? Salt and vinegar and one squirt of tomato sauce. Thanks.


----------



## Smashbox (11 Mar 2009)

*Re: Patronising People in Business*

Sans a great girl alright. Good girl Sandrat, get Lex his chips.


----------



## DavyJones (11 Mar 2009)

*Re: Patronising People in Business*



Sue Ellen said:


> Slightly off topic but could watch The Commitments, The Snapper and even The Van any number of times and still laugh my head off.



Fav lines out of the Snapper are

" Get off the road you dozy B****x"

And 

" Snip Snip Mr Burgess"

Classic

Oh and to keep on topic. Saying Good girl = Bad


----------



## Caveat (11 Mar 2009)

*Re: Patronising People in Business*



Sue Ellen said:


> I actually thought that was what he said but had a look at it on youtube and he says 'good girl' only


 
I'd say you're thinking of the haunting, echoing "Are ya alright there Sharon?"



> Fav lines out of the Snapper


 
I love when the Da is drunk, after getting into a fight, practically in tears saying "you'll be waitin' a long time for any gratitude in dis house"

and the 'culchie' desk cop at the station eating the sandwich being asked about who would be dealing with whatever, saying "eh...that would be himself"


----------



## Smashbox (11 Mar 2009)

*Re: Patronising People in Business*

I loved the snip snip mr. burgess part!!


----------



## Betsy Og (11 Mar 2009)

*Re: Patronising People in Business*

On the subject of great/funny lines:

"She broke my heart now I want to be sedated,
all I wanted was to see her naked"

From the song "The girl all the bad guys want" - recent US, "college" style song


----------



## Lex Foutish (11 Mar 2009)

*Re: Patronising People in Business*



Betsy Og said:


> On the subject of great/funny lines:
> 
> "She broke my heart now I want to be sedated,
> all I wanted was to see her naked"
> ...


 
What about the Whitesnake song with the line, *"Lie down, I think I love you!"*


----------



## Firefly (11 Mar 2009)

*Re: Patronising People in Business*

Think it was in the Commitments - one fella talking about the other fella who was off the booze...
"He's off the stout so long his sh*t's turning brown again"

classic!


----------



## Lex Foutish (11 Mar 2009)

*Re: Patronising People in Business*



Smashbox said:


> Sans a great girl alright. Good girl Sandrat, get Lex his chips.


 
Dinner time in Cork and no sign of Sandrat or the chips.

Have I had my chips?


----------



## sandrat (11 Mar 2009)

*Re: Patronising People in Business*

no chips here just caramalised apple pork chops with roasted spicy potatoes


----------



## Smashbox (11 Mar 2009)

*Re: Patronising People in Business*



sandrat said:


> no chips here just caramalised apple pork chops with roasted spicy potatoes


 
Show Off


----------



## sandrat (11 Mar 2009)

*Re: Patronising People in Business*



Smashbox said:


> Show Off


 
no the show is on


----------



## Purple (11 Mar 2009)

*Re: Patronising People in Business*



sandrat said:


> no chips here just caramalised apple pork chops with roasted spicy potatoes



Well aren't you the great little woman in the kitchen! (see, no "girls anywhere )


----------



## Lex Foutish (11 Mar 2009)

*Re: Patronising People in Business*



sandrat said:


> no chips here just caramalised apple pork chops with roasted spicy potatoes


 
I had to settle for pasta in the end.


----------



## sandrat (11 Mar 2009)

*Re: Patronising People in Business*

never settle, always have what you want


----------



## Lex Foutish (11 Mar 2009)

*Re: Patronising People in Business*



sandrat said:


> never settle, always have what you want


 
I waited for ages for you to show up with the chips. That's why I had to have something that didn't take long to cook.


----------



## Smashbox (11 Mar 2009)

*Re: Patronising People in Business*

Lex wanted chips from Portlaoise!


----------



## sandrat (11 Mar 2009)

*Re: Patronising People in Business*

slf won't let me eat chips


----------



## Smashbox (11 Mar 2009)

*Re: Patronising People in Business*

Who cares what he says, hes only a man!

Apart from when he borrows my dresses of course..


----------



## Purple (11 Mar 2009)

*Re: Patronising People in Business*



Smashbox said:


> Who cares what he says, hes only a man!
> 
> Apart from when he borrows my dresses of course..


tell us more!


----------



## Smashbox (11 Mar 2009)

*Re: Patronising People in Business*

Oh have I not mentioned this before... 

SLF likes to be referred to as a 'ladee' on the weekends..


----------



## Lex Foutish (11 Mar 2009)

*Re: Patronising People in Business*



sandrat said:


> slf won't let me eat chips


 
And he wants to come to Cork to go drinking! What's his favourite tipple?


----------



## sandrat (11 Mar 2009)

*Re: Patronising People in Business*

bovril


----------



## Lex Foutish (11 Mar 2009)

*Re: Patronising People in Business*



sandrat said:


> bovril


 
Draught or bottle? Hasn't been served in pubs in Cork since the time of the outbreak of Mad Cow Disease. Also cause a nasty hangover, especially if mixed with Bailey's or West Cork poteen.

What will we give him instead?


----------



## sandrat (11 Mar 2009)

*Re: Patronising People in Business*

Ballygowan it is so


----------



## Smashbox (12 Mar 2009)

*Re: Patronising People in Business*

Or OJ.. he gets drunk on the fumes of any alcohol.. can't use mouthwash.


----------



## michaelm (16 Mar 2009)

Vanilla said:


> Myself and my secretary always have a good laugh at this sort of thing.


I reckon that's the best approach.  I guess it's mostly auld fellas and there's usually no badness in it so what harm.  Why get one's knickers in a twist?


sandrat said:


> nothing like a hand on a leg, eyes on the boobs and pat on the This post will be deleted if not edited to remove bad language to motivate you to get the job you trained for


Someone interfering with you is entirely unacceptable but the 'eyes on the boobs' may be beyond their control - primal instinct.  My wife always says, "if you're going to put them out there . .".


----------



## Smashbox (16 Mar 2009)

What happens if your well endowed in the breast department and you don't 'put them out there'... they are simply just there?! I'm sure Sans not the type of woman to have her bits hanging out. She is just blessed in this department, doesnt give men the right to stare!


----------



## michaelm (16 Mar 2009)

Smashbox said:


> What happens if your well endowed in the breast department and you don't 'put them out there'... they are simply just there?! I'm sure Sans not the type of woman to have her bits hanging out. She is just blessed in this department, doesnt give men the right to stare!


I don't disagree with you there but sometimes men may unintentionally and briefly glance, particularly where cleavage is accentuated.  And if a bloke consciously tries not to do so then he is doomed to.


----------



## woodbine (16 Mar 2009)

michaelm said:


> My wife always says, "if you're going to put them out there . .".


 
my other half got caught one night in the pub by a really really tall American woman that we both know. she's an amazon, even without heels! 

She had a very low cut top on and her boobs were at his eye level. 
And she had him practically pinned to the bar as she quizzed him about something.


tbh i think he felt more intimidated than anything..

didn't stop me from being very annoyed though, i mean less is more isn't it?


----------



## dodo (16 Mar 2009)

When a man uses the Good Girl phase he is thinking other things,it is a put down.It is what a man says when a woman is doing him a sexual favor and he says Good Girl.Heard it said in a few different Adult movies I used to watch as a younger man


----------



## Caveat (16 Mar 2009)

dodo said:


> When a man uses the Good Girl phase he is thinking other things,it is a put down.It is what a man says when a woman is doing him a sexual favor and he says Good Girl.Heard it said in a few different Adult movies I used to watch as a younger man


 
Right.  That's that sorted then.


----------



## Purple (16 Mar 2009)

dodo said:


> When a man uses the Good Girl phase he is thinking other things,it is a put down.It is what a man says when a woman is doing him a sexual favor and he says Good Girl.Heard it said in a few different Adult movies I used to watch as a younger man


 Does that also apply if he says good lad to a bloke?


----------



## dodo (16 Mar 2009)

Purple said:


> Does that also apply if he says good lad to a bloke?


Never thought of it,but maybe


----------



## Purple (16 Mar 2009)

dodo said:


> Never thought of it,but maybe



Did you have free porn on TV through your teens?


----------



## baldyman27 (16 Mar 2009)

My older sister is a high-powered career woman type (that even sounds patronising) and it never ceases to annoy her when I tell her she's a good girl if she cooks something nice anytime she visits. Would never dream of saying it professionally or to a stranger That said, the rep who I deal with in my insurance brokers is a typical cork girl, great craic and all and anytime I talk to her on the phone I always find myself calling her 'girl', can't shake the corkness out of me, nor would I want to!


----------



## Lex Foutish (16 Mar 2009)

baldyman27 said:


> ...... can't shake the corkness out of me, nor would I want to!


 
It'd be like losing the will to live!


----------



## baldyman27 (16 Mar 2009)

Lex Foutish said:


> It'd be like losing the will to live!


 
Not to mind denying the rest of the world an object of awe. Boy.


----------



## DavyJones (16 Mar 2009)

baldyman27 said:


> can't shake the corkness out of me, nor would I want to!



Can I have a go?


----------



## S.L.F (16 Mar 2009)

sandrat said:


> no chips here just caramalised apple pork chops with roasted spicy potatoes


 
That's right babe, keep your man happy



sandrat said:


> slf won't let me eat chips


 
You are allowed to eat chips if I leave any in the bag.



Smashbox said:


> Who cares what he says, hes only a man!
> 
> Apart from when he borrows my dresses of course..


 
I only borrow your dresses because they match my curtains.



Smashbox said:


> Oh have I not mentioned this before...
> 
> SLF likes to be referred to as a 'ladee' on the weekends..


 
Some women can't take being dumped can they



sandrat said:


> Ballygowan it is so


 
Only in ice cube form with a JD and Coke



Smashbox said:


> Or OJ.. he gets drunk on the fumes of any alcohol.. can't use mouthwash.


 
Don't need to use mouth wash I brush my teeth properly, I need someone to speak on my behalf of my mightly ability with the drink.....Lex, good lad, where are you???



Smashbox said:


> I'm sure Sans not the type of woman to have her bits hanging out. She is just blessed in this department, doesnt give men the right to stare!


 
Afetr being married so long now to Sandrat I can say I'm very proud to have so many men stare at my beloveds bits. I did post a picture of her on a previous thread.

It does get very tiresome having some men walk into poles and down holes while their eyes are firmly glued to her.....atributes.

Fine atributes


----------



## sandrat (16 Mar 2009)

Ha I missed the whole conversation about my boobs, smashbox stop revealing my endowedness!

Worst thing that I ever had happen boobs wise was a have a stranger come up to me and shake his head between them, luckily this was not in work. I don't miss dublin.


----------



## Lex Foutish (16 Mar 2009)

S.L.F said:


> Don't need to use mouth wash I brush my teeth properly, I need someone to speak on my behalf of my mightly ability with the drink.....Lex, good lad, where are you???


 
Right here, S.L.F. You the Man!! The new Beamish King of Cork in exile. A rumour went around Cork today that you were coming back to us for the weekend and the Beamish share price increased by 74%. That was the main reason for the surge in value of the Iseq Index today!

You definitely left your mark in The Republic!


----------



## sandrat (16 Mar 2009)

Lex Foutish said:


> Right here, S.L.F. You the Man!! The new Beamish King of Cork in exile. A rumour went around Cork today that you were coming back to us for the weekend and the Beamish share price increased by 74%. That was the main reason for the surge in value of the Iseq Index today!
> 
> You definitely left your mark in The Republic!


 
S.L.F you told me you were sick because of a dodgy sandwich


----------



## Lex Foutish (16 Mar 2009)

sandrat said:


> S.L.F you told me you were sick because of a dodgy sandwich


 
Sandrat, he spoke of little else all night but yourself and his devotion to you and yours to him and how you made his life complete. 

Or was it Smashbox..............?

Damn! I knew I shouldn't have had that last pint!


----------



## sandrat (16 Mar 2009)

As long as it wasn't Purple


----------



## Lex Foutish (17 Mar 2009)

sandrat said:


> As long as it wasn't Purple


 
I don't think so, Sandrat! S.L.F. only had about 30 pints.


----------



## S.L.F (17 Mar 2009)

Lex Foutish said:


> Right here, S.L.F. You the Man!! The new Beamish King of Cork in exile. A rumour went around Cork today that you were coming back to us for the weekend and the Beamish share price increased by 74%. That was the main reason for the surge in value of the Iseq Index today!
> 
> You definitely left your mark in The Republic!


 
It left its mark on my liver too



sandrat said:


> S.L.F you told me you were sick because of a dodgy sandwich


 
That's the oldest excuse in the book you as a librarian should have been able to trace that one.



Lex Foutish said:


> Sandrat, he spoke of little else all night but yourself and his devotion to you and yours to him and how you made his life complete.
> 
> Or was it Smashbox..............?
> 
> Damn! I knew I shouldn't have had that last pint!


 
Relax Lex she's my little woman and knows I only think of her....Smashbox....I mean Sandrat.



Lex Foutish said:


> I don't think so, Sandrat! S.L.F. only had about 30 pints.


 
And that was before 12


----------



## sandrat (17 Mar 2009)

S.L.F said:


> That's the oldest excuse in the book you as a librarian should have been able to trace that one.


 
The book was sent for rebinding so I couldnt check it.


----------



## Lex Foutish (17 Mar 2009)

S.L.F said:


> It left its mark on my liver too
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Wasn't I the lucky boy I left early to go for chips?


----------



## sandrat (17 Mar 2009)

now i want chips


----------



## Lex Foutish (17 Mar 2009)

sandrat said:


> now i want chips


 
I still have some pasta left over from last week!


----------



## sandrat (17 Mar 2009)

Lex Foutish said:


> I still have some pasta left over from last week!


 
well I don't want pasta


----------



## Lex Foutish (17 Mar 2009)

sandrat said:


> well I don't want pasta


 
Actually, it doesn't look great!


----------



## S.L.F (17 Mar 2009)

Lex Foutish said:


> Wasn't I the lucky boy I left early to go for chips?


 
Tough one chips or beer....hic


----------



## sandrat (17 Mar 2009)

daddy or chips....


----------



## Smashbox (17 Mar 2009)

.... chips...


----------

